# REC: Scones



## PA Baker (Nov 7, 2004)

I used the scone recipe that I swear by for most of my scones and just changed it up a bit by adding the chocolate and ginger.  Unfortunately I didn't measure how much of them I put in (I was trying to clean out the pantry)!  I'm guessing about 1/4 c chopped bittersweet chocolate and 1/4c chopped crystalized ginger.  You could do more or less according to taste.  The original recipe is below.  I omitted the orange rind when I added the ginger and chocolate.  Enjoy!

8 oz (1 3/4 c) all purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1 Tbsp sugar
Granted zest of 1 medium orange
4 oz (8 Tbsp) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/3" cubes
3/4 c buttermilk, divided
2 Tbsp turbinado sugar, sugar in the raw, or granulated sugar (I use sugar in the raw)

_(Add 1/2 cup dried currants, dried cranberries, dried cherries, bits of chocolate, or fresh blueberries to create a variety of scones)_

Heat the oven to 400F.  Combine the flour, baking powder, salt and sugar in an electric mixer.  Using the paddle attachment, mix in the orange zest or other mix-ins.  Add the butter and mix just until coated with flour.  The butter chunks should remain fairly large--no less than half their original size.  With the mixer set on low speed, add 2/3 c of the buttermilk and mix until just absorbed.  Stop mixing when the dough begins to pull away from the sides of the bowl.

Scrape the dough from the bowl and shape it into a ball.  With well floured fingers (I never need to flour mine), pat the dough into a 7"-diameter disk.  Cut the disk into quarters and then again into eighths.  Set the scones on a baking sheet lined with kitchen parchment and brush the tops with the remaining buttermilk.  Sprinkle with turbinado sugar and bake until well browned, about 15-20 minutes.

Makes 8

Enjoy!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 26, 2005)

PA Baker, I have never made scones from scratch before and was searching DC for scone recipes and found yours. I like this recipe.  It looks delicous and easy.  Thanks!!

SC


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 27, 2005)

Hope they turn out well for you sierra!  I was just hinking yesterday that it's time that I whip up a batch.  It's been a long time!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 28, 2005)

Since I have 3 days off due to the 4th.  I am going to make them this weekend.  Trader Joe's has dried blueberries.  I wish I had some to go in this recipe.


----------

